# What's Your Edge? Could you replicate your biz in a neighboring city / state?



## market (Jul 23, 2006)

What's your edge? 

What makes you successful in business?

Could you replicate your business in a neighboring city or state?

Sometimes i like to think along the lines recommended by Michael Gerber in his book, "The E Myth" where he says to ... Work on your business and not in your business."

Now, that line of thinking won't fit everyone but it does sit well with management types who learn to delegate responsibilities.

So what do you think, could you continue on where you are and at the same time, start a new service hundreds of miles away?

Obviously, either you or someone who has your full trust would have to spend some time at the new location until you had a trained mangement person there.

Would you see it as a opportunity / challenge or as a hassle? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder they say. Could you pull it off? How far would be too far? No use beginning anew all the way across the continent if you can get set-up closer-by.


----------



## ASD (Jul 23, 2006)

we have done it


----------



## market (Jul 23, 2006)

ASD said:


> we have done it



sweet - and i would say congratulations are in order

and i can't help but wonder what criteria one should choose in selecting a target city

well if one goes to the overture keyword tool here http://inventory.overture.com/d/searchinventory/suggestion/
and searches for "tree service" you can see how many searchs were done last month for the most popular geo-targeted tree services

Well, I'll copy the results below. Bear in mind these are the number of searches done at Yahoo last month for these search terms. Also note that the tool is not perfect in that sometimes it will not show the words in the correct order. Example: it might say Widgets San Francisco when everyone searches for San Francisco Widgets. And for the really curious, the tool does not differentiate between singular and plural (meaning it will count both widget and widgets togetehr and lump them together). Finally it will often combine search terms like "auto insurance" and "car insurance" and show you the combined totals for both.

A rough estimate is there will be a few more searches at Google for the same keywords and a few less at MSN for a grand total of approx. 3xs this amount at the top 3 SEs for these search terms.

22027 tree service
5908 tree service chicago
3880 tree service philadelphia
3434 tree service pittsburgh
3383 tree service nassau
3239 tree service detroit
3197 tree service washington dc
2927 tree service minneapolis
2778 tree service atlanta
2735 tree service st louis
2316 tree service dallas
2280 tree service los angeles
2152 tree service seattle
2084 tree service houston
1916 tree service boston
1907 tree service cincinnati
1789 tree service newark
1782 tree service baltimore
1543 tree service kansas city
1498 tree service tampa
1491 tree service new york
1431 tree service louisville
1419 tree service bergen
1412 tree service cleveland ohio
1350 tree service riverside
1314 tree service monmouth new jersey
1314 tree service oakland
1288 tree service phoenix
1280 tree removal service
1255 tree service orlando
1216 tree service middlesex
1193 tree service scranton
1112 tree service portland oregon
1094 tree service denver
1086 tree service birmingham
1060 tree service fort worth
1052 tree service columbus ohio
1048 tree service indianapolis
1009 tree service new orleans
973 tree service tulsa
920 tree service san diego
915 tree service omaha
907 tree service milwaukee
872 tree service syracuse
855 tree service greenville south carolina
853 tree service harrisburg pennsylvania
845 tree service miami
839 tree service albany new york
828 tree service sacramento
819 tree service rochester new york
813 tree service johnstown pennsylvania
812 tree service charlotte north carolina
812 tree service san francisco
809 tree service oklahoma city
807 tree service austin
753 tree service hartford
748 tree service raleigh
727 tree service salt lake city
726 tree service greensboro
707 tree service san jose california
677 tree service orange county
661 tree service fort lauderdale
642 tree service richmond
640 tree service buffalo
637 tree service tacoma
629 tree service allentown pennsylvania
627 tree service west palm beach
617 tree service dayton
614 tree service youngstown
595 tree service bakersfield california
589 tree service honolulu
588 tree service york pennsylvania
586 tree service fort wayne
585 tree service san antonio
579 tree service nashville
573 tree service las vegas
559 tree service grand rapid
556 tree service little rock arkansas
554 tree service des moines
554 tree service peoria
549 tree service fresno
534 tree service joplin missouri
516 tree service jacksonville florida
515 tree service wichita
512 tree service mcallen
508 tree service toledo ohio
504 tree service atlantic new jersey
498 tree service st cloud
490 tree service sarasota
467 tree service kalamazoo
466 tree service akron ohio
454 tree service lansing michigan
450 tree service albuquerque
447 tree service salem oregon
441 tree service reading pennsylvania
439 tree service gary indiana
437 tree service tucson
433 tree service lancaster pennsylvania
430 tree service ann arbor
429 tree service madison wisconsin


----------



## ASD (Jul 23, 2006)

when we opened are #2 yard we opened it 50mi away (are work zone is 25mi. from the yard) and # 3 was 50mi. the other way now we have a perty good triangle going


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 24, 2006)

market said:


> What's your edge?
> 
> What makes you successful in business?



1. My good looks.
2. My charming personality.
3. My ability to convince someone of everything I say.


Come to Honolulu. Only about 60 here and we are the 47th largest city in the US. Bigger than Minneapolis, Tampa, Anaheim, Newark NJ and many others.


----------



## market (Jul 24, 2006)

A charming personality can take you a long, long ways. And a sad sack will generally get what he expects.

My wife would fall in love with me all over again if I moved her to Hawaii. But the property values make me wince. Course if you compare my area with most you are talking 3 to 4 times as much for a similar property.

HonoluluTreeService.com is available unregistered and I would buy it in a heartbeat if I were operating there.


----------

